# Now What Are You Going To Tell Tech Support?



## crewsk (May 31, 2005)

A wee little problem! Now, what are YOU going to tell Tech Support???


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2005)

*LMAO!!!*


Proof positive that it is better to Pee'd off than Pee'd on!


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

lol, great pic crewsk. printing it out for a buddy that i just finished fixing his laptop (no not puppy pee. gin and tonic)


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

remind me not to feed treats to the dogs when I am sitting at the computer!


----------



## pdswife (May 31, 2005)

I do so want a puppy... thanks for the warning about letting her play on my computer!  How cute!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 31, 2005)

now, I have 6 dogs and there is no way one of them is getting on any table { one of them would break it anyway} ). 
Why would someone keep a puppy up there and then take a picture of it instead of grabbing it and putting outside????
But, I guess you wouldn't have the funny pictures if they didn't.


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

awwwww crewsk so funny thank you !!


----------



## wasabi (May 31, 2005)

*Koapaka! Get away from my laptop!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2005)

I wonder if that pic is real. How could they let the dog pee while taking the picture?


----------



## cyberian (Jun 2, 2005)

If it plans to have offsprings, it should not urinate on electric things...


----------

